

Matt Wynne: Half-Arsed Agile - mattwynne
http://blog.mattwynne.net/2013/08/12/half-arsed-agile/

======
asgard1024
I call bullshit. This reminds me of a story of Richard Feynman, where he was
arguing with the painter who claimed that he can create yellow by mixing white
and red. Feynman of course disagreed, and at the end the painter admitted,
that indeed, "a little bit" of yellow is needed.

Either Agile is more productive on it's own, or it just doesn't work. This is
just making excuses. The technological gimmicks like continuous integration,
TDD and other things the author suggest should be tested independently of
Agile.

------
hmans
Half-Arsed Server Capacity

~~~
mattwynne
Yikes! :) Working on it...

~~~
hmans
No worries, I was just being the worst kind of my grumpy German self. Ignore
me. :)

